# Simple Vs Extensive Destruction



## JesseL (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm sure many derm coders came across this.

What makes a destruction Extensive for anal, vulva, or penis lesions.

I thought extensive would mean multiple lesions but then CPT says "lesion(s)" under simple so that implies multiple lesions even if it's a simple destruction?

Can't find any info on the differences anywhere.


----------

